# Fairport?



## tapsoy68 (Jan 15, 2009)

was planning on taking a trip to fish fairport next weekend. Just wondering how the fishing has been.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

here is your answer www.upangler.com


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

They are getting decent fish already check out the link that was posted..


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

hey are you the yoda that always posts on that website?


----------



## aquatick (Jun 15, 2010)

Speaking of Fairport, can anyone recommend a charter in that area? I'm trying to avoid pulling the boat all the way up there the first time out of that port. In the event I do pull the boat, could anyone recommend an access or marina? Thank you much!


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I fished fairport a week ago. Went 2 for 2. A 12lb, king and a 4lb steelhead. Others did better, we came in at 8pm just before primetime. Kids, 9 and 10 years old wanted to go in.


aquatick said:


> Speaking of Fairport, can anyone recommend a charter in that area? I'm trying to avoid pulling the boat all the way up there the first time out of that port. In the event I do pull the boat, could anyone recommend an access or marina? Thank you much!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

Fishfighter said:


> hey are you the yoda that always posts on that website?


Yes he is.



aquatick said:


> Speaking of Fairport, can anyone recommend a charter in that area? I'm trying to avoid pulling the boat all the way up there the first time out of that port. In the event I do pull the boat, could anyone recommend an access or marina? Thank you much!


Yoda runs a charter service. Give him a call. He runs a first class operation.
His web site


----------



## snaggg (Jul 11, 2006)

www.halcyoncharters.com



Nailer said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

